# Installing a swim platform..



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Fixing to get a swim platform, and never installed one, not big on drilling thru my boat so is there anything I need to be careful of or aware of ????


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, measure 40 times and drill once.. ive installed many of them, through bolt everywhere you can..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A bunch also depends on the composition of the transom.

I do things that most would not know how to do or take the time to do.

Your fixing to put a piece on the boat that is going to take a LOT of stress. That fat Sister In Law can Kill it.

As Kenny said....Thru Bolt it. They will supply Lag boats . Use them and your sure to have a bad transom soon.

A Plywood core can withstand the compression of the thru bolt fastener. PVC / Composite core like Devacell can not. Slightly overbore and treat the hole with Epoxy Resign to seal the wood. Then yes use 4200 on the holes when you actually bolt it up.

It needs to be sleeved for PVC core. This explains it.

http://bertram31.com/proj/tips/sleeving.htm


Sometimes I just go ahead and sleeve plywood cores also.

Here's what others will do..........

Throw the thing up there. Drill some holes, slap some 5200 on it cause Everyone knows it the BEST! :whistling:and then go fishing. In a little time or when that FAT SIL climbs on it the lag bolts will loosen. There will be water intrusion into the core of the transom. The Lag bolts will not stay tight. And you have created a major job because of lack of detail on the initial install.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, X, you just scared me, *LAST THING* I want is a messed up transom a yera later, is there anyoen locally that can install it *JUST THE WAY* you said, and if so how much would they charge ??????


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

It's not a difficult install. Definitely thru-bolt and seal the holes. If you don't sleeve it then you need some compression plates to spread the point loads. Otherwise, its pretty straight forward and doesn't take long.

As for people who would mount it for you? I'd only trust someone who makes and properly installs boat/marine accessories.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you're putting it on a smaller boat sometimes they will make a loud "slapping" noise when coming off a wave. You may not want this.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Swim Platform*



X-Shark said:


> A bunch also depends on the composition of the transom.
> 
> I do things that most would not know how to do or take the time to do.
> 
> ...


This is the best answere so far. It may sound like a lot of work, but if you have a cored transom or penetrate any part of your boat if it is cored, 
you need to seal the hole on the inside so water doesn't get between the lamination of the core material and fiberglass. That's the reason for drilling a larger hole, filling it with epoxy, and redrill the hole in the middle if the epoxied hole. It does require some precision on hole loacation, but that's part of doing a good job.


----------

